# Stabilized crosscut maple turkey call



## haddenhailers (Mar 12, 2014)

@JR Parks contacted me after I posted a picture recently and wanted to get a turkey call. So in accordance with the rules, I hope, here's the call! Crosscut spalted maple, anodized aluminum over glass with stabilized crosscut spalted sycamore striker head and purpleheart dowel. Hope it brings in some big birds for you Jim! Thanks again!

Andrew

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 12, 2014)

How could it not! They will probably come in just to take a look and admire the call!!!
Hope to post photos of results. Thanks Andrew.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 12, 2014)

Perfect nice detail. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Mar 12, 2014)

Great looking call and striker!!!

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks @dbroswoods for the awesome crosscut spalted maple!

Andrew


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thats some nice work seen another picture of your burnt osage and its top shelf as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Heirloom Game Calls (Mar 12, 2014)

*NICE CALL!!! *

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Mar 12, 2014)

Oh yea that's nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Mar 13, 2014)

Good looking call!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 13, 2014)

Andrew, I know less than diddly about calls, but I know what looks good...and that looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Mar 13, 2014)

I appreciate all the kind words folks! I put a lot of time and heart into each call!

Jim it's on the way bub!

Andrew


----------

